# Du TV & Internet



## lw2304 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi there,
I have searched the forum and cant find any information on this so here goes,
I Move into an apartment next week so have my tenancy contract but do not yet have my residency visa. 
I have the entry permit stamp in my passport though.

Will I be able to get my TV and internet connected with this or will I have to wait until I have my actual residency visa?

Cheers
Lee


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I am assuming you have a job hence the tenancy contract, if this is the case get your company to write a letter to DU saying visa in process take that, your passport and tenancy contract along to DU and then you will get a connection.

Protip: Connect via OSN stand as you won't have to wait about in a DU Store.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Concur with londonmandan - get your HR department to write a simple letter 'to who it may concern' that you're in the process of getting your residency stamp - worked for us.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> Concur with londonmandan - get your HR department to write a simple letter 'to who it may concern' that you're in the process of getting your residency stamp - worked for us.


It has to be addressed to DU, I tried with the TWIMC and they said no.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

@LondonManDan. Slightly differs from the information I was given by my HR (although knowing how it works out here I concur with you that it would be better to be directly addressed).

However, saying that, when I did my DU application I took along the wrong one with me (I had a previous DEWA one and a TWIMC letter) and they, with a little persuasion accepted mine. But of course that's no guarantee that it would work again.


----------



## lw2304 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, Ill get a letter addresed directly to Du just to make sure.

As I havent got my Dubai bank account set up yet can I pay my monthly Du bils from a UK bank account until its sorted or will that pose a problem for me getting connected. 

Cheers for your help.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

lw2304 said:


> Thanks for the replies, Ill get a letter addresed directly to Du just to make sure.
> 
> As I havent got my Dubai bank account set up yet can I pay my monthly Du bils from a UK bank account until its sorted or will that pose a problem for me getting connected.
> 
> Cheers for your help.


you can pay your bills in cash, or credit card. No need to link to a bank account or set auto payments


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

lw2304 said:


> As I havent got my Dubai bank account set up yet can I pay my monthly Du bils from a UK bank account until its sorted or will that pose a problem for me getting connected.


I didn't have my bank account set up in time to do the DU process, so I paid them the required deposit/installation charge (think it was around AED200) in cash at the time of visiting the store.

I continue to make 'manual' payments in cash each month without any problems.


----------



## lw2304 (Jan 30, 2014)

That's fine then. cheers, 
How long does it usually take to get connected from the time of signing up and paying the required cash?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

lw2304 said:


> That's fine then. cheers,
> How long does it usually take to get connected from the time of signing up and paying the required cash?


I don't think it should take many days, our situation was slightly longer in that it was for a brand new building (we were the first to apply) and DU actually hadn't gotten round to adding it into their list of registered buildings.

However once that was done I think we only waited around a couple of days - it was more a case of when I was available to be in the apartment for them to visit and install.

PS. I bet it's better weather here than in Sheffield - from one tyke to another I prefer it out here.


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

lw2304 said:


> That's fine then. cheers,
> How long does it usually take to get connected from the time of signing up and paying the required cash?


up to one week, mine took three days


----------

